# tor/privoxy...error message help?

## athena810

So I followed all the instructions in http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Anonymity_with_Tor_and_Privoxy.

I was able to stat tor normally and start privoxy normally but couldn't config chromium to use tor. When I type 'tor' into konsole, i get

```
ug 19 09:54:20.828 [notice] Tor v0.2.2.35 (git-b04388f9e7546a9f). This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux x86_64)

Aug 19 09:54:20.829 [notice] Initialized libevent version 2.0.18-stable using method epoll. Good.

Aug 19 09:54:20.829 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050

Aug 19 09:54:20.829 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?

Aug 19 09:54:20.829 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.

Aug 19 09:54:20.829 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.

```

I'm kinda worried about the warnings and errors. Also, chromium does not seem to want to connect to tor. 

Here's a screen shot of my proxy settings:

http://i.imgur.com/p8ZJL.png

And it just kinda forever loads when I use it....before it gave me an error message and before that it gave me some crap about tunneling...but i guess now whatever i do, it just forever loads..

----------

## Sadako

In chromium you have the same proxy for http, ssl and socks, presuming 8188 is the tcp port privoxy is listening on then you shouldn't have a socks proxy set (privoxy is a http proxy, tor is the socks proxy).

Run `netstat -nlp | grep 9050` to see what's using port 9050, maybe another tor instance which didn't shut down properly?

----------

## athena810

i see. so i should get rid of the socks proxy.

also when i tried to torify irssi, i got a 

```
/usr/bin/torify: Can't find either tsocks or torsocks in your PATH. Perhaps you haven't installed either?
```

i dont really know what went wrong here.

And here's what i got

```
(Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info

 will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9050          0.0.0.0:*   
```

for root

```
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9050          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      25046/tor   
```

----------

## Sadako

Both tsocks and torsocks are separate packages in portage, install either one or the other.

What does `/etc/init.d/tor status` return, and does /var/run/tor/tor.pid exist?

Also, if really want to use tor properly, I'd recommend only using tor under a dedicated user account, and using iptables rules to ensure that user can only communicate with tor, denying any other traffic.

If you're at least somewhat familiar with iptables I can give you some example rules for this.

----------

## athena810

Hey, so `/var/run/tor/tor.pid` returns a :

```
bash: /var/run/tor/tor.pid: Permission denied
```

`/etc/init.d/tor status` returns a:

[code] * status: started[/code\]

I'm not really sure what you're sayin about making only one user. And "ive heard of ip tables but I'm not too familiar with them.

----------

## tomboy64

Make sure no other instance of tor is running.

Use htop to see if there are active tor processes.

Use ps -C tor for the same.

Use the netstat command from above to do the same.

Use kill -9 PID to kill the offending process.

After you have managed that, run `/etc/init.d/tor restart`. In your log you should see something about tor establishing a circuit, finishing with 100%.

When that is done you either need a socks-capable software (irssi, weechat, firefox - not sure about chromium). If you want to use http over tor, you will need privoxy or polipo. Polipo is recommended as being more modern, i prefer privoxy because of its extensive redirection/filtering capabilities.

Further fine-tuning will include what Sadako mentioned - dedicated user-account and use of iptables/firewalling rules to contain your traffic. But that's for later!

So, for now:

0. Make sure no zombie tor instances are running / nothing is sitting on port 8118.

1. get tor up and running. (See the log-file)

2. configure firefox to use tor as its socks proxy

3. visit http://check.torproject.org

----------

